# Mime plug in application/x-ms-wmp



## canonkid1 (Jun 13, 2009)

Trying to access WNBA Web cast. I have loaded Flip Mac and Perian, but still get the "no plug in" message. Can't load Player 9.0 because Stuffit keeps saying I don't have the proper anti virus program, but doesn't clafify which one I'm supposed to have.


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 14, 2009)

Please post a link to video cast. Plus tell what version of OS X on what Mac you are asking help for.


----------

